# Interested IN A LEASE w LATE RUT and BIG BUCKS



## Chadx1981 (May 14, 2015)

I am interested in a lease with a late rut and big bucks. I need it to have camping area and prefer running water. I also need it to be kid friendly. I like ag, river or creeks, hardwoods and possibly fishing. I would like something with a min of 80 acres per person. Please feel free to contact me on here, email (chadx1981@aol.com) or by phone. If ur contacting me by phone I will not answer a random call so I ask that u notify me prior to calling or send a text. Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing back from you folks!


----------



## rance56 (May 14, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=841517


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 14, 2015)

Oh my ?


----------



## joedublin (May 14, 2015)

We're not in Alabama....we are in SW Georgia...50+ acres per 10 hunter QDM club. For complete info, etc. call Chad Johnson at 229-221-6659....our dues are $1100 for deer and turkeys. Our rut is very late December - early January. e-mail is chadjohnson1@windstream.net     My last 3 bucks were 130's to 140.


----------



## rance56 (May 14, 2015)

Whose in Alabama?


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 15, 2015)

How many acres Joe dub


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 15, 2015)

Are u on this lease rance


----------



## rance56 (May 15, 2015)

im basically all in on the mid west now, and dont really hunt georgia anymore. if i was hunting georiga an looking for a late rut, this would be a club i would strongly be considering


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 15, 2015)

10/4


----------



## joedublin (May 15, 2015)

*SW Georgia late rut*



Chadx1981 said:


> How many acres Joe dub


 Chadx...515 acres with 10 members....had the land for past 16 years...never had more than 6 on the land at any one time. About 100 acres under cultivation...2 free-running shallow streams....many white oaks...rolling hills...surrounded by farms....heaven on earth for me.      Joedublin


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Jun 23, 2015)

I have a 524 ac club in Taylor county been qdm since 1953 has loads of game if interested you can contact me at 6786035824


----------



## joedublin (Jul 5, 2015)

Chad....hope you found a good club to hunt with this season. We are totally filled up now...I'll let you know if I get lucky and get the big 10 point or the 12 point droptine that I've been after for the past 2 or 3 seasons. They've got to make a mistake SOMETIME !


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 5, 2015)

Let's see ur pics joedub I call ur bluff


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 5, 2015)

What county


----------



## joedublin (Jul 6, 2015)

Sure hope I can show you that big 10-pt or the 12 pt. droptine ...BUT....first of all , I've got to see him, shoot him and take the photos. It's no bluff, though, that both of those boys are there ...SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 7, 2015)

how did yall do joedub


----------

